

Bloomberg TV just showed a private key for a bitcoin gift certificate on the air - vinceleo
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1tcot0/bloomberg_tv_just_showed_a_private_key_for_a/

======
ColinWright
Previous reports:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955861)
(gizmodo.com) (3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957735)
(marketwatch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6958705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6958705)
(bloomberg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6959403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6959403)
(businessinsider.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961294)
(rawstory.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962090)
(rt.com)

------
Major_Grooves
This happened 4 days ago. "Just" might be pushing it a bit.

